# Luxor



## elsha3er (Mar 15, 2011)

​

Luxor is the capital of ancient Egypt during the reign of Egypt's Pharaonic Luxor is located within the territory of Upper Egypt, 670 km south of Cairo, 220 km north of Aswan. and 280 km south-west of Hurghada 
The city consists of two parts East land and West land separated by the River Nile, the eastern land was called the living land in the Pharaonic era, where religious temples and palaces of kings and the public,the western land was called city of the dead, where the tombs and funerary temples 

Luxor Bordered from the south Edfu center, from north Qus center, on the east the Red Sea governorate, and to the west Armant center and the limits of the New Valley Governorate. Luxor is a collection between past and present, there is almost no place in the city of Luxor has not some antiquities dating thousands of years back

Area

Luxor area is 416 kilometers, including the desert back. 

Administrative Division
Luxor was a small village in the center Qus after the Islamic conquest, and then turned into a city in the city of Esna, and because the importance of tourism it became a speacial city with a unique characterstic in 1989 and thus Luxor separated from Qana, Luxor has five chiefdoms (El Awamia - El Karnak El Kadem - El Karnak El Gaded - El Amari - Qurna. )

Luxor International Airport 
it is the main airport that serves Luxor,it is located 6 km east of the city, and in May 1946 Egypt's civil aviation took over the authority of the airport and air traffic control center and the meteorological station from the English military


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

would love to see some photos.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

me too


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I found these photos from this site.

http://www.google.ca/search?q=luxor...v&sa=X&ei=9taHTcKPMoH4sAOp0YGcDA&ved=0CEEQsAQ


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I've got a lot of photos on my website : 

*http://www.globalphotos.org/egypt-karnak.htm
http://www.globalphotos.org/egypt-kings.htm*


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

great shots.


----------



## Lazy Traveler (Mar 16, 2011)

awesome... so many ancient buildings...


----------

